# Follicle size



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Guys - just wondered if anyone has been in this situation.

I started taking menopur injections for my 1st IUI on the 12th (day 2) July. I went back for my 1st scan on the 19th July (after doing 150mg injections every other day). I was told that I had 2 follicles of 9mm and 10mm and all of the others were so small they were probably just a result of my pcos. I was advised to do the injections twice more over the next 4 days and to go back for another scan tomorrow the 23rd to see if they had grown. I know that for IUI they need to be approx 18mm. Does anyone know what the likelihood is that they will have grown this much by tomorrow.

I'm just getting a bit anxious as the nurse did say to me that if they had now grown then a doctor would have to make the decision whether or not to give me one final large injection - so i've got a feeling that they should perhaps have been bigger than this...


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

My clinic advised me that follies can grow between 1 & 2 mm a day, so yes (if my maths is correct!) they could definitely be that size by the time you go back.

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## Paula H. (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi ya,

During my IUI experiences it is very possible for follicles to increase quite dramatically in size and quantity in quite a short space of time. I guess there are numerous factors that come in to play for each of us. 

I shall keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow 

Px


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you so much guys - I don't feel quite as bad now...


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi 

I have just had my first IUI on Monday and last week i was going through the "please grow" stage....

I went for my scan to be told my biggest egg was only 13mm and the other 10mm.  Felt quite panicy as never thought i was not able to make they big!  Thought the drugs would just do there stuff.  When i went back on Friday after lots of pos thoughts to my eggs!! The biggest one was 17mm and they said to do the ovulation injection on Saturday as it still could grow a bit more!!

So fingers crossed all will be well with you....

Mad isn't it to suddenly know the size of your eggs!!! find it all quite surreal at times!!!

Nova


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Nova - thanks for that. I went for another scan today and it has got to 18mm (another very small one there aswell). So I am now going for my basting on Friday. All seems to be a bit surreal after waiting so long. Not sure how to feel really are you?


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

I know what you mean about the surreal bit..  I was quite emotional on the Friday when they told me we would be basting on the Monday.  It has seemed sure a long journey and then here it is!!  I think its cos you put your energy into getting through to the next appointment, then suddenly you are actually really starting this and it could work....  I think for me its the mixture of fear and excitment, it could work but must not get hopes up to much in case it doesnt....  Totally surreal..

So just keep smiling....

Nova


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nova

hi 

After your basting - how long did they tell you to leave it before testing. Some, i think say 16-17days but i get the impression from this site that it is exactly 2weeks. 

Had a bit of a bad time with the basting today. the treatment went ok but i was not happy with the service at the clinic. After my basting they told me that i could just go - no follow up info like do a PG test in 14days etc...

Lovely
Amana


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Amanda

I was given a pg test and a info leaflet with the clinics telephone numbers and contact details.

I was told to test on the 9th August which is actually 18days not 14 days...  So techinically i have just entered my 2ww!! But i think people on the site use the 2ww as a standard time not a literal one. 

So i am 5 days in on my 18 days - 13 days to go!!

My clinic were very good actually after the basting me and DH were left to listen to a cd we had brought with us for 20 mins in a nice calm environment.  The nurse even gave me a hug when we were leaving...

I am sorry that you are not happy with how your clinic treated you....

My cycle should have ended on the 5th August but they said to test on the 9th as the injection to ovualute can alter pg test results.  So i will try to resist the tempatition as i have heard stories of peeps testing then getting a false result, which would kill me.

So when did you bast?
NOva
P.s sorry for rambling.... just realised how much i had wrote....


----------

